# Fewer pets killed because of spay, neuter programs



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Fewer pets killed because of spay, neuter programs - Boston.com

Interesting read IMO

My WOW parts are these:

_It took years of campaigning to change thinking about sterilizing pets, but it has paid off. This year fewer than 4 million unwanted dogs and cats will be euthanized, down from as many as 20 million before 1970._

_The steep decline in the number of animals being euthanized each year comes even as the pet population has boomed. In 1970, there were about 62 million companion pets and today there are about 170 million, Zawistowski said._

_But 4 million animals put to death is still 4 million too many, said Betsy Banks Saul, co-founder of Petfinder.com, an online adoption database that has helped with 17 million adoptions since it started in 1996._

_The next step may be in the form of an affordable pill, implant or vaccine to sterilize cats and dogs.
_

That number is staggering to me. 20 million put down 30 years ago. So glad these programs have been working. Or is it thanks to Bob Barker?? lol jk

Oh and the pill experimentation kinda freaks me out.. How many are going to die just to create the drug that will make them sterile? I guess it cheaper and easier than the surgery, less risk, but still is kinda sad.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

great read Amy, thanks


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The surgery is most likely to be cheaper in the long run. But I can see it being beneficial for perhaps a dog who is being shown or worked.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Great to know we are making some progress  Great read!


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

I didn't even think of that aspect she's got heart! so true!!


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

Hey ames
That is great new's for a change.I hate to think of the 4mill + that helped in making the numbers.I do think Bob Barker has had a lot of influence,and also with so many more people taking care to slow down breeding's etc.
I did the number's,and WOW.Over 450 per hour-that is way out of control.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey ames
> That is great new's for a change.I hate to think of the 4mill + that helped in making the numbers.I do think Bob Barker has had a lot of influence,and also with so many more people taking care to slow down breeding's etc.
> I did the number's,and WOW.Over 450 per hour-that is way out of control.
> Thank you,
> Henry


wow, that is out of control. so so so sad!! 4 million is still too much, but just looking at the numbers it appears to be working!


----------

